# Overnight near Malvern ?



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Anyone recommend a good place to overnight before the Country & western rally.

(Service station,layby,campsite)


So that I could save a 3 + hour drive on the day


Thanks.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There are two excellent Club campsites close to the Three Counties Showground at Hanley Swan- Blackmore Park CC and C&CC, next to each other.

Don't use Strensham Services on the M5- they charge £22 per night for caravans and motorhomes !

There are a lot of quiet laybys and parking areas up on the hills but the more obvious ones have height barriers and/or charge as well as, in our day, being visited for checks.

Several pubs in Welland used to do camping; the Anchor was one and the Marl Bank another but can't remember the others.

G


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

One of the pubs about a mile away from there comes well recommended - I'll text our pal for the name - he was there just two weekends ago


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi we have stayed at cl on the gloucester rd called foothills,just 8mins from showground.We stayed there for 4 days before the show and saw a bit of the country side first lin.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I think there is a hgv parking area in Upton on seven...

Looks like £7... 

http://malvern.whub.org.uk/cms/transport-and-streets/car-parking/coaches-and-hgvs.aspx


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We have used the CCC. Tempory holiday site at Stow on the Wold.

If it is not on you can still stay at the rugby club and put you pitch fee though the letter box.

Was £5 a night loo's and showers included.

Andy


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*overnight near malvern*

hi,

great place to stay is broad st car park,in leominster,really nice town,lots of bars and resteraunts,its on the camp site list, we wanted to do the same as you,get down a couple of days early,instead of long drive,and being tired. we went to a couple of stately homes as well.

mags


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> This pub stopover << is a good 'un Phil.

Not very far from Malvern (about 15 miles) smashing food, and one of the best pints of ale around.

Dave


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: overnight near malvern*



havingfun said:


> we wanted to do the same as you,get down a couple of days early,instead of long drive,and being tired.
> mags


It certainly makes a difference mags........Are you going this Year ?

Thanks for the replies


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We have stayed at the Marlbank Inn which is five mins away. Was nice actually food bit pricey we thought but ok.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Although the suggestions are brilliant (As always)  

I'm going to Bump to see if there are anymore.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

This one appears to be a good one

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...QWQL_8IA9wgOrMaKg&sig2=0oKS8AOYiqphHfyV3oENqA

??


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Ref my comments about Upton on seven parking...
THERE IS NO OVERNIGHT PARKING at this car park now for motorhomes... We were there last week and stopped to wait for friends while goin to the Welland steam fair. Day parking ok but no overnight.. On another website I did read a letter from the local council that stated there were a lot of van staying for up to a week before the malvern show, most were blue badge holds and hence no payments coming in to the council..


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

have stayed at the Anchor at welland last 2 years [can't confirm early enough to make rally's] , decent pint though food was better first year but new people hadn't long taken over last year, only about a mile from showground we cycled in both day,s, i think about a tenner inc elec.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

We have booked in to the Anchor at Welland ( also known as The Inn at Welland ) it has small site adjoining recently refurbished pub. Pitch £12 inc. EHU


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Anybody else travelling the day before to save travelling on the day ?.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Bump


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*On the way*

Will be travelling down on Weds. Leaving SE London around 11 am I expect. Will be checking out one of the pubs suggested here.
Unable to get a Club site as late decision maker, so taking a chance in the other general areas. But have printed off the windscreen motif !

Now checked with the Oak pub, and have room so will be stopping there.


----------

